# Millville New Jersey Apr 25, 2009



## digphilly (Mar 24, 2009)

*Millville New Jersey* 

*April 25th, 2009* 

 New Jersey Antique Bottle Club (NJABC) Millville Annual Show and Sale 

*9am-3pm at the Elks Lodge of Millville, 1815 East Broad Street, Millville, NJ*. 

 Info. Paul Delguercio (609) 352-7104, Email: paulhavoc@comcast.net


----------



## div2roty (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be there setting up with another dealer from Delaware.  I'll have some stoneware, bottles and soda advertising.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 28, 2009)

Will be there also.. With my array of NJ and philly glass and whatever else I drag home by then !!!


----------



## div2roty (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have a few NJ stoneware pcs and the guy I am setting up with will have fruit jars.  I also picked up a pontil demijohn thursday night at an auction that i'll bring if it doesn't sell first.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 15, 2009)

coming up soon don't miss out !!!!


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 15, 2009)

i'll be there ! ~matt


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be bringing some of this stuff.


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

and some of this


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

and this


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

some more


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

another angle


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2009)

I see a couple of nice Hull Pottery pieces in that case ! Looks like one is Magnolia , and the other Open Rose , is that correct ?


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

One is Magnolia, I can't remember what the others are, Open Rose is probably right.  The last two pics have some Van Briggle.  I don't really know a ton about the Art Pottery, but I try to pick up Hull, Roseville, Van Briggle and others whenever I can.


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Matt . My Misses has around 125 pieces of the Hull Art pottery . I have a few pieces of Roseville , and Rookwood , and quite a bit of McCoy scattered here and there. I thought the other was Van Briggle , you have to watch on that , there is a lot of fake Van Briggle out there. Regretfully, there is now reproduction pieces of Hull on the market as well , and they have the colors pretty well down pat on it . We seldom buy any more of it unless we know for sure where it came from . I am posting a pic of a 5 gallon Hamilton & Jones crock that we like really well , one of a few different pieces we have .
    You have some really nice pieces of glass and stoneware there as well , thanks for posting the pics of them for the forum to see , Lou


----------



## div2roty (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, Van Briggle is tough, as the company stayed in business and continued to use the old molds.  The marks on the bottom are different through the years though.  There is a lot of cheap repro Roseville but it looks like crap and you can tell from far away.  My favorite art pottery is from Pfaltzgraff, from York Pa (where I grew up).  Pfaltzgraff goes all the way back to 1850s salt glaze pottery to modern dishes.

 Thats a nice crock.  I have a similar one in the case (4th pic) but hidden behind the big jug on the left side.  Mine is a 4 gallon though.  Pa stoneware is my favorite.  

 Anyway, nice eyes on the Hull pieces.  

 All the pics are from my antique store and I am hoping to generate a little interest for the show or even better for my tables at the show.


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2009)

The big problem is when the company goes out of business and some one else ends up with the molds , as was the case with Roseville and the Hull . That is when the nightmare begins . I am told that the reproduction pieces are a bit smaller than the originals due to shrinkage with the new materials used to make the new pieces , not sure if that is correct for sure though .
     I hope you do well with your show Matt , and if after the show , you are still stuck with all that nice glass and have no place to put it , I will send you My address , and you can ship it to me ! .


----------



## div2roty (Apr 21, 2009)

LC

 I could probably send some glass for the 5 gallon.  HAHA


 Matt


----------



## LC (Apr 21, 2009)

The Misses would *beat me to death* if I got rid of her crock . Speaking of the five gallon, do you have any idea what they go for these days ? I have tried doing a search for that info but always come up empty .


----------



## div2roty (Apr 21, 2009)

I would guess between $400-600 for the most part.  http://www.antiques-stoneware.com/ and http://www.crockerfarm.com/ are two good sites for stoneware.  The first one has lots of past auctions with their results listed online for free.


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be attending this show

 Chris


----------



## Digger George (Apr 21, 2009)

Well then Rowell, you better have at least one of my computers fixed because I will be setting up there. I'll have 3 tables of beautiful bottles and will be having a blow out sale!

 All your base are belong to us.


----------



## LC (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks much for sharing your knowledge with me  Matt , I will check the two sites out when I get time .


----------



## div2roty (Apr 22, 2009)

Chris,

 Have you dug any delaware bottles recently?  

 LC
 You are welcome but just remember I freely share my knowledge because it isn't worth anything.

 Matt


----------



## LC (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, it is still apppreciated whether it is worth anything or not .


----------

